# Wondering about 95% Spelt bread I have just bought in fodmap diet



## ha87

Hi,

My father just bought me a 95% spelt bread and I don't know if it's fodmap safe food, Hope anyone that truly understand the diet can help me here...

the ingredients are: organic spelt flour (95% whole wheat spelt flour from the all amount of flours, constitute 60% from the product weight) (contain gluten), water, yeast, table salt, malt from barley source (contains gluten), soya flour, oxygenation delayer (L-ascorbic acid), enzymes.

I don't know whether I can eat it or not, and if I can, how much.

Any help will be blessed!

Thanks in advance.

* I translated the ingredients as I understand, notice me if something is not clear enough.


----------



## Shaylu

Hi there
The FODMAP diet is to avoid Fermentable, oligosaccrides, disaccharide, mono-saccharides, polyols.

Gluten in not the issue in wheat, it is Fructans which are also present in spelt.

Therefore spelt is not allowed on the FODMAP diet.


----------



## ha87

so this link http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/fodmap-intolerances.pdf

is wrong? it's from this site... i'm confused...


----------



## Shaylu

Hmmm interesting!

I will try to find where I read that spelt contained FODMAPS and get back to you if I find it.


----------



## Shaylu

Spelt is in the 'low' FODMAP group hence why you are seeing it in some FODMAP diets and not in other FODMAP diets.

I have avoided it altogether simply because I think the diet is complicated enough with the usual day to day foods that I eat that I would not add a new item ' just in case it may be safe' - I would need a 100% guarantee that it will not cause me issues.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kathleen M.

http://www.med.monash.edu/cecs/gastro/fodmap/diet.html has it as part of the diet.

I may be in a complete and total elimination diet you would not eat it, but that diet is so limited most people do find some of the foods with small amounts of fodmaps that they tolerate to get more variety and make it easier to get all their nutrients in.


----------



## ha87

I think I get it, but what about the other ingredients and that facts it's 95% spelt and not 100% spelt?

is there any problem with the other ingredients or I can't eat to slices of the bread without worries?


----------



## Shaylu

The only thing I can see to watch out for is the yeast. But that's if you have a yeast overgrowth ( candida), which most Drs do not recognise. If you are starting on FODMAPS than this should not cause you concern, but it is worth keeping in mind if you ever find that eliminating FODMAPS alone is not helping.

I suggest that you keep a food diary and write down everything that you eat and drink and all symptoms with dates and times. This will help you to pinpoint foods that are an issue for you.


----------



## LivingHappyWithIBS

Even though its a "safe" ingredient on the low FODMAP diet, I avoid it since I am also sensitive to any gluten. I stick to Udi's Gluten Free White Sandwich Bread.


----------



## ha87

Don't have Udi's bread in Israel.

Can u write me the ingredients so I can compare to my gluten free bread?

Thanks!


----------



## LivingHappyWithIBS

ha87 said:


> Don't have Udi's bread in Israel.
> 
> Can u write me the ingredients so I can compare to my gluten free bread?
> 
> Thanks!


Here are the ingredients:

UDI'S BEST BLEND (TAPIOCA & POTATO STARCH, BROWN RICE FLOUR, MODIFIED TAPIOCA STARCH), WATER, NON-GMO VEGETABLE OIL (CANOLA OR SUNFLOWER OR SAFFLOWER), EGG WHITES, TAPIOCA MALTODEXTRIN, EVAPORATED CANE JUICE, TAPIOCA SYRUP, YEAST, XANTHAN GUM, SALT, BAKING POWDER (SODIUM ACID PYROPHOSPHATE, SODIUM BICARBONATE, CORN STARCH, MONOCALCIUM PHOSPHATE), CULTURED CORN SYRUP SOLIDS (NATURAL MOLD INHIBITOR), ENZYMES.


----------



## Shaylu

I would avoid Udi's if it has Cane juice and corn syrup:-(


----------

